# Problème Apple Tv 2 et Mac osx lion



## dieu le père (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjours je sais qu'il existe déjà quelques topics à ce sujet mais aucune des solution n'a fonctionner chez moi

Donc depuis le màj de mon Mac a lion, xbmc ne fonctionne plus sur mon Apple Tv 2*
Je sais que apple a laisser de coter le protocole samba j'ai donc suivis les tuto trouver sur le net pour linstaler mais je n'y parvient pas, le téléchargement de macports fonctionne mais c'est des que je tape les autre commande après.
Le terminal me dis que l'action demander est introuvable.
J'ai essayer de rentrer les lignes avec et sans le préfixe "sudo".
Rien a y faire sa ne marche pas.*
Donc est ce que quelqu'un a une solution à me proposer ?*
Installer lios 5 sur l'Apple Tv y changerais quelque chose ? (en espérant que Apple soit devenu plus coulant sur les format vidéo)
Un serveur upnp ? Mais le quel ?*

Merci de votre aide


----------



## dieu le père (27 Septembre 2011)

personne ???


----------



## francois_6200 (29 Septembre 2011)

Slt 
j'ai trouvé ca avec la fonction recherche

http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/pb-xbmc-et-ios-lion-775432.html


----------



## dieu le père (29 Septembre 2011)

merci de ta réponse mais comme je l'ai dis plus haut j'ai déjà essayer cette méthode et sa ne marche pas chez moi  après le téléchargement de macport j'ai que des erreurs


----------



## francois_6200 (2 Octobre 2011)

Il faut poster dans la meme discution sinon ca crée des soublons

je n'ai pas pour l'instant ATV j'attends le 4 Octobre ...


----------

